# Entry Buzzer Recommendations



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

May need to build your own as I've never seen one that buzzes. Edwards has many buzzers. http://www.edwards-signals.com/index.cfm?PG=2&level=39&sid=0


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

My door alarm works for biscuits....~CS~


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Piezo buzzers


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

If you have an alarm just turn on the chime feature.


----------



## Yankj (Dec 1, 2011)

There is a self-contained battery operated stand-alone device with a door lock key to turn on and off that can be mounted on a door. It is pretty loud. Sounds like just what you need. I can't remember who makes it, but if you check with a good locksmith shop that handles commercial, they should be able to help you. Let me know if you need the manufacturer's name and I will go get for you.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

What I ended up doing is heading over to Radio Shack. I got a 12 volt battery (1/2 the size of a AAA), battery holder, 75db buzzer, on/off switch (for override), and a set of magnetic door contacts. I wired everything up and tucked everything away in a wiremold box. I will be heading back there next week, so if I remember I'll grab a photo.


----------



## Yankj (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks. Let me know.


----------

